# just received the Copper Heatpipe heatsink from AMD for my Phenom II X4!!



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

juust recieved when i was away at college!!

i RMA'd them and in 5days they send me this sweet toy!!!

pics are here!






















infinite thanks goto magikherbs!!!

old cooler. ambient 30C





new cooler idle, ambient 28-30C





new cooler test. >20C difference(considering time this ran is more)





OC results at 3.6GHZ!!!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh Yeah! Sounds cool !
Btw congratulations


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

isnt it just the stock cooler?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, still better than the aluminium crap i got.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

Of course it's better than the crappy aluminum one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

ah yes that one is better than the crappy alu thingie

you should lap it, its a pretty good cooler even for a slight oc


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah yes that one is better than the crappy alu thingie
> 
> you should lap it, its a pretty good cooler even for a slight oc



It is actually a really good cooler, for stock cooling, rivals an Artic Freeze 7 Pro in performance.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

just installed it!!! was a bit tough for my mini tower. but it fits nicely!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 25, 2010)

> isnt it just the stock cooler?


That's the same one they sent me with my 1055T X6 cpu and it does work good. I have my X6 running @ 3.8GHZ and it stays below 100F max.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 25, 2010)

How can I kill my current HSF? I want to RMA!
jk


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

you just say it makes a lot of noise and is not cooling properly.


or come to my place(calcutta in India) where my room temp in the summer hits 40C.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 25, 2010)

That thing is LOUD though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

having a powerful CPU that is silent is like owning a lamborgini and expecting it to sound like a REVA electric.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> That thing is LOUD though.




Yes they are......I was using 2 for my Opteron 2350's and I was annoyed at how loud they were.....Replaced them with this baby:

http://www.rosewill.com/products/481/productDetail.htm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

IF you want to, then take that puny fan off , and strap a 92mm or 120mm to it, it will be more silent and will prolly drop the temp aswell


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

nahhhh... i like this.

i am thinking of using my previous one to try to cool the GPU....


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i am thinking of using my previous one to try to cool the GPU....


Uhm...pretty sure it's not the brightest idea. For a number of reasons.
But congrats on the new cooler. Didn't know AMD supplied such good stock coolers.
If you don't want to attach a 120mm or a 92mm fan, like don said (I still think it's a good idea), you could take advantage of the holes on the fan and attach a Arctic Cooling 80mm fan, one of those with only one way to mount it (assuming that the fan on the cooler is 80mm, or has the 80mm holes). That fan can pull even more air from the surrounding area and would increase the aiflow, without too much cost and still being able to look cool. Man, now even I want to try this...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

how am i to put on a bigger fan?
with tape?
cuz the holes are 60mm i think.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

the stock fan is 70mm wide, so 60mm between holes sounds right


----------



## wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Uhm...pretty sure it's not the brightest idea. For a number of reasons.



Years ago I had a spare AMD socket A CPU cooler lying around and I modded it to cool one of my many 6600GT's, and it worked an absolute treat. the only drawbacks is how many slots it covered, I think it was 3-4. 

I removed the VGA's stock cooler and sat the card over the CPU cooler, put a very thin pencil through the cooler mounting holes on the card to make four marks on the base of the CPU cooler. then I drilled holes through those four marks, sanded them back, and applied the CPU cooler using cable ties.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> how am i to put on a bigger fan?
> with tape?
> cuz the holes are 60mm i think.


I thought it was a 80mm fan, so the screw distance was the same. No tape, just using screws.


(FIH) The Don said:


> the stock fan is 70mm wide, so 60mm between holes sounds right


The photos just don't do any justice, I couldn't tell the size of the fan. If it's a 70mm fan, then no dice. The lowest size AC sells is 80mm, so screw distance is not compatible. Pity, I thought it was a good idea.


wolf said:


> Years ago I had a spare AMD socket A CPU cooler lying around and I modded it to cool one of my many 6600GT's, and it worked an absolute treat. the only drawbacks is how many slots it covered, I think it was 3-4.


I know it's doable. I've also done it with a sotck Pentium 2/3 (socket 370) heatsink and used zip ties to strap it on to a 9800, or a 9600 can't remember. Then I just used a 60mm fan. But we're not talking about small sized coolers. The PhenomII cooler seems a bit too heavy and might bend the card, due to irregular weight distribution. Not to mention the hard task of finding a way to attach it to the card. The space it occupies can't be considered a downside, since most GPU after-market coolers can cover up to 3 slots.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually bought one of AMD's older copper heatpipe coolers (Cooler Master CMHK8-8I22A-A2) from Radical_Ed. It supports standard 80mm fans with screws. Don't know why they discontinued this one for the newer but but regardless, I'm looking to buy an Arctic Cooling F8 fan for it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

just measured. the fan is 70mm as said, and the diagonal b/w holes is 92mm.
i.e dist between holes is 65mm.
such an odd size!



EDIT: i am shoooo happie!!


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

Careful with that double post.
A 70mm fan is not odd, just not widely sold (if you google it, there's tons of models, just none with ACs frame design, which was the whole idea). Most case fans are either 80mm, 92/90mm, 120mm (140mm are becoming more common too). Smaller case fans are the 50mm and 60mm for uses like chipset cooling, small GPU coolers and LANBox case cooling (When there's not enough space). There's also 40mm fans, but I haven't any use for it, yet. My laptop base cooler has two 70mm fans.








EDIT:
 YAY!!!1                             
500th post!!1!!11!!one!!                      
One more star!!1!!!11!!!eleven!!1!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2010)

poo... i want 500 posts too.

JP quit editing the post above this. you have edited it 5 times already.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> poo... i want 500 posts too.
> 
> JP quit editing the post above this. you have edited it 5 times already.


Lol, it's not like you're not close to getting another star too. 
And yeah, I do that a lot, sorry. I just notice some mistakes after I post the reply.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrades on ya new cooler, i only run those coolers on all of my systems, i have 5 of those coolers in total (1 spare) and they are excellent. 3 of the coolers are the same (AM3 coolers) and the other two a Skt 939 with the one on my FX-57 a 80mm fan with only five blades (the other is more standard), keeps the CPU very cool but when at full speed is very load lol.


----------



## TheGrapist (Sep 26, 2010)

Melvis said:


> i have 5 of those coolers in total (1 spare)


what would you want for that spare cooler?


----------



## DaveK (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats, I guess


----------



## Melvis (Sep 26, 2010)

TheGrapist said:


> what would you want for that spare cooler?



Sorry its not for sale


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 26, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> That thing is LOUD though.



Yeah it is, mine sounded like a hair dryer under full load. Thankfully I only had to use it for a few days but they were agonizing. 

What's confusing about the noise is that an all aluminum Athlon II heatsink is completely silent under full load and keeps my X2 250 under 45C. The copper core + heat pipe + hair dryer fain Phenom II heatsink couldn't even manage 55C with an X4 955. Of course a Phenom II X4 produces more heat than an Athlon II X2, but the better heatsink design should offset that. 

I would speculate that there may quality control issues with the Phenom II heatsink fan and / or pre-applied TIM. With a good lapping, upgraded fan (perhaps an 80mm ghetto mod) and upgraded TIM it would definitely be a much better heatsink.


----------



## HXL492 (Sep 26, 2010)

In my opinion, the reason why AMD swapped the good old copper coolers for the aluminium ones is because in 2004, cpus were running at like 130watts, now cpu's mostly run at 95watts. Although AMD still does give out copper coolers for 125watt cpus


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2010)

True.. mine produces 95W. so with this copper heatsink, i can even pull my cock to 3.6GHz.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 26, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> True.. mine produces 95W. so with this copper heatsink, i can even pull my cock to 3.6GHz.



Careful if you are going to Pull that thing at that frequency with a stock set-up, heat can damage sensitive parts.

Nice cooler, glad they sent you a decent one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2010)

just discovered that the AMD stock fan is temperature sensitive!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

so is all stock HS's


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't change anything with your new HSF. Do you have a side intake fan ?

------
For those with the LOUD jet engine like fans , your bios settings should have some kind of fan control.  If it doesn't work then try updating the mobo's bios. 
My old one topped out at 6400rpm  .. I thought she was gonna blow lol 
If you look, you'll see a tiny sensor, around the hub of your cpu fan. I have my fan set so the sensor is pointing up/farthest from the GPU. That way it takes less heat coming up from the GPU.
The fan on my previous cpu, Phenom 9150e, had this sensor concealed underneath the hub. It ran @ 2800 -3000 rpm and oh soo quiet heh.. with no fan control.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah!


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 4, 2010)

Still being stubborn on what I've said, I think my idea is still worth a shot!  And thanks again Don, for giving the initial idea that would serve as inspiration. 
Use or make (since you made the ghetto mod on your GPU, that is very good) something like this:





It's basically an adapter, since you cannot use the actual screws to fit another fan, fit an adapter instead. The one in the image is actually for 70/80/92mm to 120mm, which would result in tons of added airflow to your heatsink, plus the fan on the side of the case you installed.
Just another suggestion.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 5, 2010)

infact i was thinking of something like this. but the problem is, the fan on the new HSF is "clipped on" in a very rare manner.

there is a square plastic clip(the black thing u see) and in that are stubs for the holes of the fan. these stubs hold the fan in place while the whole thing clips on to the heatsink.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool because they were nice, but not so cool the heatsink


----------

